# Isle of Blood - Confirmed!



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Just got the GW newsletter with this:

"Incoming! The Island of Blood

The Warhammer world; it is a place riven by battle, where mighty armies clash for glory, honour or the entertainment of Dark Gods. Darkened skies, tortured by cataclysmic magics tear open and rain blood upon the ceaseless combatants and the landscape is wracked by the carnage around it. Trees writhe in mutated agony, lashing out with limb and branch and rivers flow thick with the corpses of the slain. All upon the land are consumed by the unending battle, an age of war in which victory and defeat hang in the balance.

Cast against this macabre tableau fight mighty armies -warriors by their million raise banners of defiance or icons of dismay, taking up arms in the clash for survival. Beleaguered and surrounded, the forces of Order fight desperately to stem the tide of the armies of Destruction. Delighting in the carnage and ruination, the Dark Gods look on.

The Island of Blood is but one battleground upon the face of the Warhammer world, a mystical and dangerous place that has been twisted and mutated by the warping power of Chaos. In ages past the Island of Blood was a battleground upon which armies have bled and died in the ageless battle for supremacy... and they will do so again. Soon.

The Island of Blood is the new boxed game for Warhammer and is released this September. Packed full of stunning plastic Citadel miniatures and containing all the rules, dice and templates you'll need to play, it's the essential purchase for fans of the Warhammer hobby.

Meanwhile, if you like the Battle for Skull Pass boxed game (and who wouldn't with all those Goblins and Dwarfs) then it only seems fair to point out that once the last few remaining copies are gone they're gone, and they're never coming back! Pick one up while stocks last.

In August we'll feature more information about The Island of Blood on games-workshop.com and the full details will be released in September's White Dwarf.

If you can't wait until September to get your hands on the new rules then don't forget that the new Warhammer Rulebook and complete range of accessories are available to advance order by clicking on the image below."











Seems from the picture it is High Elves VS Skaven.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

looks good, I don't want high elves or skaven but the mini rule book will be handy, and you can never have enough dice and templates, especially if they're the new fantasy styled ones

cheers

edd


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

What does anyone think of the high elf statue in the back ground? Could be a new piece of scenery. Just speculating here but there is a small posibility:read:

Skar


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

no thats just from the dire avengers i think


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Broguts said:


> no thats just from the dire avengers i think


it think it's GW's personal upscaled one, the Dire Avenger on is much smaller


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Looking at the statue specifically, it seems to be a 'flat relief' almost... Its very 2 dimension despite the obvious detailing. Its not big enough to be a 3-up, and I don't know a single model that looks like it exactly...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Looking at the statue specifically, it seems to be a 'flat relief' almost... Its very 2 dimension despite the obvious detailing. Its not big enough to be a 3-up, and I don't know a single model that looks like it exactly...


its a three up of this 
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/dire-avenger-icon-p-436.html

Just to remind everyone GW has the ability to 3d resin print with its rapid prototyper, so they can produce anything they like for scenery if they feel like it.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ahh.. I stand corrected. Yeah, its that.


----------



## Wynter (Jun 6, 2010)

How much do we think its going to go for? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Wynter said:


> How much do we think its going to go for? :biggrin:


hopefully no more than £50


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> hopefully no more than £50


its gonna be £55


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Found this one warseer:

"Prince/Noble on Griffon
15-20 Sea Guard
10 Swordmasters
5 Elleyrian Reavers

2 Skaven Characters
40 Clanrats
20 Slaves
2 Weapon Teams
2 Rat Ogres
5 Wind Globadiers"

Not bad at all.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Found this one warseer:
> 
> "Prince/Noble on Griffon
> 15-20 Sea Guard
> ...


Forgive my ignorance about Fantasy, but is that even close to a fair match? Are there more High Elves someplace in the box we don't know about yet?


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

hopefully in american dollars it will be less than 75 bucks. Because thats about what the battle for skull pass is going for. Most likely it will be the same price or it will be priced even higher.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Please don't tell me the sword masters are going to be in plastic. They will be in every single high elf army:laugh:

Skar


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

high elves are an elite army, skaven are a hoard. with a griffon in the force it is very much even i would say


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I am sooo looking forward to this, I haven't played fantasy in years so the opportunity to get back into it with a new edition will be very good and then the boxed set has Skaven in it - and they are useful starter units to compliment my Skaven characters and specials I have lying in a box. Tbh I am looking for the catch right about now...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I just saw thw word 'Griffin' and was happy


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Found this one warseer:
> 
> "Prince/Noble on Griffon
> 15-20 Sea Guard
> ...


All of this for only 55 quid? Finally, GW has set a decent price on something:victory:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Just a shame I don't like Elves or Skaven... lol. I'll just wait a few years till 9th ed, then bug them to make a Warriors of Chaos VS Lizardmen one... lol


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

spudboy said:


> Forgive my ignorance about Fantasy, but is that even close to a fair match? Are there more High Elves someplace in the box we don't know about yet?


It doesn't look that fair to me... especially if the two weapons teams can be made as Ratling guns. That skaven army could decimate the Sea Guard in one round of shooting, leaving 10 Swordmasters and a Griffon to deal with 60 skaven with the new Horde rules... not fun.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Griffon flank charge = dead skaven. 

IF thats whats in the box I'll buy 2 or 3 boxes!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Might be time for me to start Fantasy... I love the High Elf models.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

I love them too, till i have to paint them. By far the hardest models to paint so far for me, though worth it once they are done.


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

YAy plastic skavenslaves! And weapon crews and Lots more clAnrats!


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

I have been thinking of starting Skaven for a while, but right now getting my hands on this new box set and the battalion sounds like a dam good idea:biggrin:

Skar


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like a 750-1000 point army for each side. By straight points it seems an even battle. Griffon on the side=1 challenge, probably vs Warlord, who can say who'll win. Remember, 8th edition, you don't need to be in BTB to Challenge


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

If there is a griffon then GW has one more fantasy customer


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Adeptus said:


> If there is a griffon then GW has one more fantasy customer


Yup, the Griffon has been comfirmed for a while now. To the extent that I'll be surprised if there isn't one in the set.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Found a more detailed list somewhere earlier and the Black Box for this arrived in store today, I'm going to beat the blue shirt with a stick til he lets me see it properly

High Elves:

Prince on Griffon
Mage on foot
20 Sea Guard
10 Swordmasters of Hoeth
5 Ellyrian Reavers

Skaven

Warlord
Warlock
40 Clanrats
20 Slaves
Poisoned Wind Mortar
Warpfire Thrower
2 Rat Ogres with Packmaster
5 Poisoned Wind Globadiers


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

any pictures?

Hopefully the minis will be high quality unlike the skull pass dwarves


----------



## Maxwell256 (Mar 15, 2008)

I would hope the minis are higher quality than skull pass, more along the lines of the 40k boxes.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

They spurs where in shop today there damn sexy.......the high elve's and the Skaven are both very well done to the point that im pretty surprised!


----------

